# Is this a Good idea?



## Thanato (9 Nov 2004)

Hello, I am going to be joining the Reserves soon, and i was wondering if this is a good work out. 

-3 Days a week I'm in my schools weight room
-I don't have a place to run, so i run up and down my stairs
-I do push ups and sit ups

~Thanato


----------



## dq6t9 (9 Nov 2004)

MODERATOR EDIT:  IF YOU INSIST ON WASTING BANDWIDTH WITH POSTS FILLED WITH NOTHING BUT JUVENILE GIBBERISH, I'LL JUST START DELETING YOUR POSTS.

INFANTEER


----------



## Gouki (9 Nov 2004)

Thanato, I do find it hard to believe you have nowhere to run.. Can't you run on the street? Or a path in the forest etc. I can understand you not having a gym or access to one, but running has to be the most equipment-lacking endeavour there is short of... I don't know, breathing. So, if I'm wrong and you really can't run by all means tell me, but it does sound a little bit like it's not so much you can't run anywhere but won't run anywhere.

Not to knock stair running though and the gigantic benefits it gives .. just that, there must be *somewhere* you can run.. you can't afford to neglect your roadwork..


----------



## Thanato (9 Nov 2004)

I live on a Small road surrounded by forest, the Road ends with a Dead end, and there is a busy highway, the Road is in terrible Condition and have sprainged my ancle twice while trying to run on it, and the forest isnt much better (alot of underbrush etc, so i cant run there. So i have deverted to running up and down my stairs, (wich i think is tougher)

Oh, there is a Gym in the area but tis a rip of so i dont go there.

~Thanato


----------



## Gouki (9 Nov 2004)

hmm... what about running on the side of the highway? a lot of the patricias do that here although it gets a few people annoyed with them  

and yeah, running up and down stairs is tougher don't get me wrong.. but there are things running offers that only running can give.... is there any way shape or form you can run? You really don't want to neglect it.. Doesn't your school have a track of some sort?


----------



## Thanato (9 Nov 2004)

Well the sholder of the road isnt that wide, but i could try it, tho i wouldnt trust the cars on the road (90% speed, and i hate them for it) 

So i will try the highway

~Thanato


----------



## cgyflames01 (10 Nov 2004)

Oh, there is a Gym in the area but tis a rip of so i dont go there.

How badly do you want it then??


----------



## zerhash (10 Nov 2004)

there really is no excuse for not running. no excuse and no substitue.
practice the way you play right?

for the best military oriented PT you should base your PT on what you would do in the military. Running, pushups, pull ups, sit ups, flutter kicks etc etc etc


you can find good work up training plans online if youre interested


----------



## Bert (10 Nov 2004)

I think your routine seems OK.

For running, it might be an idea to map out 50m, or 100m, or 200m (whatever) 
stretch of decently level surface near your house where you can jog, run or sprint safely. 
Just run back on forth on it.  The idea behind the running is to improve the cardio and 
also to condition the legs.

In the military, just doing push-ups or sit-ups and training to pass the CF Express
test isn't the point of military fitness.  Often, you're called upon to move equipment,
go on ruck marches, stay up for work long periods of time, moving thru and over
obstacles, crawl into confined spaces, etc, and it takes overall fitness to keep 
persevering.

A good overall-body weight program is good for strength (don't forget abs and lower
back for a stong core), some say pilates like program is good for flexibility, badminton/floor 
hockey/sports for cross-training, running, and fast walking pace hikes will condition the
body for strength, endurance, and maintain conditioning.


----------



## zerhash (11 Nov 2004)

find somewhere for scuicides.. good idea


----------



## putz (25 Nov 2004)

Kinda in regards to this (I hope this is the right area)...

I've been running 13km a day 5 days a week (6.5 morning 6.5 evening) ontop of weight training pushups(35) and situps(50).  Am I going to run my self into the ground or this too be expected for training (reg. inf.).  Also any good ideas or suggestions on good care(?) practice for you legs and knees with all the running??


----------



## zerhash (25 Nov 2004)

as long as you arent suffering from your running you should be fine


----------



## shaboing (27 Nov 2004)

which highway is it that goes by your place? if its not the 115 or something like that i would say run on the shoulder facing traffic in the best weather conditions but the drivers around here suck ass so i wouldn't run on it in the winter, you will prob get run over, especially if its the nutorious highway 7.... lol


----------



## CrimsonSeil (28 Nov 2004)

jumping jacks mite help.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (29 Nov 2004)

I would cut the running to 3 times a week putz. Running is very hard on all of your lower body joints and your spinal system. The amount you are doing, i figure that 3 times a week is plenty. Depending on your location, i would swim once or twice a week too, it is on eof the best aerobic sports there is. You can get workouts all over the web.


----------



## putz (2 Dec 2004)

Thank you.  I'll cut back on the running, been doing my running routine now for around a year and so far have had no major problems. As for the swimming my gym has a pool so I'll hit that a few times a week also.  Kinda off topic I've heared that a person should not run over 45km a week anyone know if that is true or not?? 

Thanks


----------



## army girl 123 (4 Dec 2004)

i dont no if it is agood idea but i no i do go with what you wont to do


----------



## recce_dave (8 Dec 2004)

i'm no expert or anything but i have run a few marathons and running more than 45 km a week is fine provided you have done the proper lead up training. A safe bet on running is not to increase mileage or speed by more than 10% a week. That is, if you start with 5km, 3 times a week it should take you about 3 months to work up to that mileage, although i'm not sure of the math on that one as i'm not a scientician or anything.


----------



## Grunt (8 Dec 2004)

A real good and easy (as in no gym membership required easy! ;D) workout is weight running...it could be done on the side of the highway.

I do this now since there is not a real good gym on the University im at.

I load a Patrol pack up with weights (be reasonable at first!).  A good start is maybe 25 pounds, maybe a bit less.  Then try running a while, then when you get winded, slow down and walk a while, then when you recover, try running awhile again.  This will really take off excess weight.

Once your used to this you can try a far more brutal version, Instead of walking when you get winded, you go down and do pushups, then get back up and start running again, then alternate and do situps.  This really burns but it makes section attacks alot easier to do.  

Hope this helps


----------



## armyrules (13 Dec 2004)

Since you live near the forest try to look for a path or just try plain running in the forest.


----------

